# Best Battery For My Build



## CMMACKEM (8/10/19)

Hi All

I need batteries as my Sony VTC 3's are starting to age(Almost 2 years old)

I have a ,09 ohm build and vape from 100w - 120w. What 18650 battery brand and model would you suggest for this build?


----------



## Jengz (8/10/19)

Best low resistance 18650s
Sony VTC 5A's (more mah) 
SAMSUNG 20S (less mah) harder hitter

Best low resistance 21700s
Samsung 30T harder hitter less mah
Samsung 40T more mah

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (8/10/19)

Jengz said:


> Best low resistance 18650s
> Sony VTC 5A's (more mah)
> SAMSUNG 20S (less mah) harder hitter
> 
> ...


18650's


----------

